# People that make you smile!



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

There is always those few individuals that when you are in a bad mood, or not feeling well, can just start talking to you and make you feel 100% better.
I wish there were more of them in this world.
Anyone else have a friend, or teacher, or sibling that's ever done/said anything that made you laugh or smile?


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Quite often with me total strangers can take my mind off of things and let me forget about my problems. For example last week a cashier at the supermarket was complaining and making jokes about the men in her life. She was genuinely warm & friendly & chatty and she made me feel very comfortable around her. I didn't even have to say anything, but it felt like we still had a conversation. She really made me smile that day, even though I was having a bad day.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think that just about anyone I like could make me feel better by being warm and friendly to me. The problem is that doesn't happen very often, especially when I'm feeling bad.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

God, I was feel like crap just a few minutes ago.. Then all of a sudden my mom texted me, "Melissa, I'm so proud of you.." I couldn't stop smiling !! I feel so happy and motivated now!! I need more people like this in my life.. x)


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I like someone I do not know personally. Whether I have a real connection with them or whether it is my mind that beautifies this person, thinking about him makes me warm.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The one person who could make me smile like an idiot by just saying "Hi" can no longer do so for some stupid reasons. So...nobody at this moment.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I use too but not anymore...


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Animals don't count?


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ma baby  She could say anything and she makes me smile like a goofball. She doesn't even have to be there, I can be thinking of a conversation we had and just start smiling and laughing. Love her to death <3


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

There's definitely one person who I love talking to, I'm not as anxious to talk to him as I am with other people =) . We always joke around and imagine random scenarios together, he always makes me smile. I feel like a kid again with him.

The sad thing is once I finish college I won't see him as much anymore, things won't be the same. Before college finishes I want to cry (tears of happiness) to him and say what a wonderful friend he has been to me. :squeeze

People like him are so hard to find...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

no one


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

MelysCariad said:


> There is always those few individuals that when you are in a bad mood, or not feeling well, can just start talking to you and make you feel 100% better.


I only know one person who can do that.. 
My boyfriend, he can always make me smile. 

_I'm lucky to have someone like him. _ :mushy:squeeze


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

My big sis Nikki. Girl is a trip.


----------



## TheWolfInMeComesOut (Oct 2, 2010)

i used to


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Messi.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I feel better when I'm around positive people like myself. People I can relate to, share the same interests. Those are the people that put a smile on my face.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> no one


Well that Sucks. Can you make yourself smile? If you can love yourself, then others could put a smile on your face. This is a forum for positive thinking. No negative.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This crazy MFer.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

My cat, not a person but i don't care.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

My lil sister...

I love her to bits. I have dedicated my life to protecting her. You may think from what, but this is not the time or the place for discussing that, but seriously tho, if i had an older sister who protected me i would have been greatful so, i know she is greatful for me

She has kept me alive - literally. When the light is fading, she brings new light into my life. 

Thanks sis *mwah*


----------



## GlassPaperBag (Jun 10, 2011)

My auntie. She really doesn't give two hoots about what people think, and gets on with her life. 

She also bakes nice cakes.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dustii7 said:


> Ma baby  She could say anything and she makes me smile like a goofball. She doesn't even have to be there, I can be thinking of a conversation we had and just start smiling and laughing. Love her to death <3


Never mind. Thinking about her makes me want to cry now. </3 :'(


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess my best friend, he's a pretty funny guy.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

The Shaytards on Youtube. It is hard to resist a smile when watching their lives unfold. They seem to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

My dad


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> The Shaytards on Youtube. It is hard to resist a smile when watching their lives unfold. They seem to have a lot of fun.


Agreed!

Also my mom and dogs and other people's dogs... Mostly dogs make me smile and laugh.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

One of my university friends. He's the funniest guy I have ever met.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

My mom... that's pretty much it. And I happen to have a HUGE family.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

my sister. just had a half hour phone conversation that made me feel alot better.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

My friend Court, only person that does this for me. A few others use to but I'm not allowed to see them anymore- haha


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

... she's my raison d'être


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

My mum always makes me feel better. She's encouraging, understanding, incredibly kind & forgiving, hardworking, just amazing...everything I hope to become. I do it all for her, to make her proud of me which I know she already is. If anything happened to her, I'd be extremely upset beyond repair. Argh mums ftw.



Ambitious said:


> My lil sister...
> 
> I love her to bits. I have dedicated my life to protecting her. You may think from what, but this is not the time or the place for discussing that, but seriously tho, if i had an older sister who protected me i would have been greatful so, i know she is greatful for me
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww. That's so sweet  Sisterly love eh.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I am one of those individuals. I make myself smile. I live with grace and love. Positive thinking. It wears on the negative.


----------



## iamf1fth (May 20, 2011)

the jackasses.


----------



## MayritaJudith (Mar 27, 2009)

I do have people that make me smile and I feel very fortunate to have them in my life, they give me energy, they are my gasoline! My family, they are very supportive and with a great sense of humor. My 2 best friends I met in college, they just bring the best out of me. My baby Tuqui (dog) I just like watching her uniqueness and I feel so useful and loved when she shows that she needs my warmth and care. And last but definetely not least, theres a new person in my life that constantly makes me believe I am a special and worthy girl, I've knew him for a short period of time but im amazed how could a person like him can exists, he is smart, loving, funny, honest, humble, great friend, perfect, I smile a lot when i talk to him, just by listening to him n watching him smile. He deserves more than he think he does, much much more. His name is Manuel, he is beautiful in every way, great man indeed.
:yay :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap :yay


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll pretend that the thread title says "sentient beings", and answer dogs.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

nah, i just make myself laugh but mostly just smile which is rare now-a-days.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

This guy I've known since like, 7th grade. He's shy like me, but our lifestyles are pretty different. He's mean to me, but kind of in a funny way I guess? I showed him my school photo and he said I looked like I had leprosy. One year I asked him to sign my yearbook and threw it across the room. I should have been angry, but I just laughed at the total rudeness of it all. I have a weird sense of humor. Anyway, his name is Alex and he makes me smile.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My cat. Love her to bits o.o


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

usually random people. i feel happy when i see children laughing and being carefree and when people are silly and uninhibited.

i just watched a 60 minutes story and the journalist was splashing around in the river and mucking around with the interviewee and Amazonian children and she tackled her down in the water in fun and they were just having a good time and it just warmed my heart.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

A few friends in particular atm, even if im in the worst mood they say or do something thats either really funny or just cheers me up, which is nice


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

If anyone seems to actually want to talk to me, or shows any genuine interest in my life, I'll instantly feel better. I'm feeling down about my lack of contact with others and inability to communicate in the way I'd like to about 99% of the time, so it makes for a nice change.


----------



## Positive4Life (Apr 13, 2011)

my best friend, my youngest sibling, and my dog


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

A friend from work, my brother, and the cute girl from work who always smiles at me


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

I always smile when my mama calls me. She somehow always knows what to say to me no matter what. I live on my own, but she still calls me about two times everyday.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

My teachers.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Right now the only one that makes me smile is my Sunshine...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lonelysheep


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

My mom, Vip3r and Jesse.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

one of my best friends who is pretty opposite of me. she is always happy like a baby, laughing, unaware, friendly, so nice, and unafraid. she is amazing


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

My family.... who else?


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

My cat always makes me feel better, I love going downstairs to stroke him in the middle of the night


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

My sister, my cat that just passed, my mother on a good day.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

The Shaytards on youtube


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

The smile of a baby always brightens up my day no matter what.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Positive4Life said:


> my best friend, my youngest sibling, and my dog


Yup.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

my online friends for sure, even if I can't see them, I always get a nice message from them and I feel better


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

My 2 yr old laughing


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

that's sweet Littlemisshy


----------

